# Humber Bridge Walk



## Monica (Jun 8, 2012)

Is anyone doing the Humber Bridge Walk on 17 June?

Fiona has gone round school and got lots of her friends and some teachers to sponsor her.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Monica. I did that 2 times in a month last year. Did it myself & it was that good i dragged the family down from Newcastle to do it.  Have a good time doing "Bridge"    It is a good experience !!


----------



## Monica (Jun 9, 2012)

HOBIE - thanks 

We've done the Humber Bridge Walk 4 times in the last 5 years. It's only last year we did NOT GO.
I'm not sure who will go this year, as Carol doesn't want to go. I said she had to, but OH told Fiona that if Carol isn't going, she was allowed to take a friend. So we'll see...... (mind you, it's Father's day, so she might not be able to find a friend who's allowed to go)

We also walked the Bridge a couple of times just for "fun"


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2012)

I did the Firth of Forth last year aswell & it "moves" when an artic or bus goes over (i am not scared of hights but ). Hope you can get carrol to do it again.  The Hummber Bridge is the longest you can walk over in Europe !


----------



## Monica (Jun 10, 2012)

I didn't know that about the Humber Bridge


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes Monica i did my research last year before i did my walk over 8 bridges Tyne,Tweed,Mersey,Severn,Themes,humber & Tees. In 3 days by myself on a motorbike.  Not bad for somone who has been T1 more than 45yrs        Raised ?1200 for Duk.  Will do a proper post on this years event for Duk in a week or so


----------



## Monica (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, I remember reading about that last year. Well done.
I think Fiona (with Carol's help) raised about ?70. We'll see when she's collected it all.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 16, 2012)

Well done Carrol & Fiona !  They sound like good kids !


----------

